# Tenerife Loom??



## MKDesigner

I came across this in my Gr-Aunt's sewing box. It is stamped Tenerife, so I tried to look up info on this cute little 3 1/4" fold-up metal loom, but everything keeps coming up for Le Tenerife baskets! Anyone have info or can point me in the right direction? I'll pass it on to one of the grand kids but only if I can find directions on how to use it.
:-D :-D 

TIA,
Marge


----------



## evesch

That is really cool, never seen one that fancy. Look for Tenerife Lace, or Sun Lace It is a lace making tool. Can also be used to make a tied lace.


----------



## MKDesigner

evesch said:


> That is really cool, never seen one that fancy. Look for Tenerife Lace, or Sun Lace It is a lace making tool. Can also be used to make a tied lace.


Thanks!! A lace making tool. I'll be darned.  
I'm off to scour the net for those.

Marge


----------



## randiejg

See how things made of quality materials last for generations? Today, something like this would be plastic, and eventually end up in the recycling pile because the teeth broke.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## MKDesigner

Well, I've not had any luck finding directions exactly for my little Tenerife (Teneriffe?) loom. There are the 4 corners that are available for designing as well as the center square. I'm going to try and put together some instructions for something like the spider. There aren't a lot that deal with squares, that are open in the middle, but several are solid squares and only have the 'holes' for threading the designs. BUT, I'll not give up. Yet. LOL.

Marge


----------



## DickWorrall

I did find this.
http://www.cs.arizona.edu/patterns/weaving/books/sa1980.pdf

This site, the pdf's take about a minute to start to download.
http://www.knitting-and.com/teneriffe/index.html
Dick


----------



## SylviaC

DickWorrall said:


> I did find this.
> http://www.cs.arizona.edu/patterns/weaving/books/sa1980.pdf
> 
> This site, the pdf's take about a minute to start to download.
> http://www.knitting-and.com/teneriffe/index.html
> Dick


Thank you Dick, 
I am going to attempt some of these interesting patterns.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

When I saw it, I remembered a cardboard 'loom' that was included in a Woman's Day magazine umpteen years ago. I have since seen others like it but made of plastic and foldable. Yours looks like a much higher quality version. Perhaps it _was_ made for making Tenerife (correct Spanish spelling) lace, or it may have been made as a 'butterfly' loom for weaving. The central square just serves to keep it locked taut while working and allows it to fold to release the finished project; a far better design that the cardboard one I got in the magazine. 

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1366&bih=643&q=butterfly+loom&oq=butterfly+loom&gs_l=img.3..0l10.1752.4381.0.5157.14.14.0.0.0.0.166.1626.0j11.11.0....0...1ac.1.49.img..3.11.1621.89ffLZ19scQ

http://www.thebutterflyloom.com/
http://thebutterflyloom.com/The-Butterfly-Loom-Products_c.html


----------



## Wheat

My best guess would that was intended for use with Tenerife. If you google Tenerife, there are several basketry folks who offter pattern and instructtions for the technique. 

I do remember that about 10 years ago a product was introduced at the craft trade show called "The butterfly loom" The company is still around - thebutterflyloom.com

At the time, some of us in the weaving community did discuss if it could be used for "large scale tenerife" 

As a lover of old tools - you have a small treasure - it might be well worth it for the sake of your family to get some information to keep with tool along with notes of where and how you found the tool. 

Enjoy the Making

Wheat


----------

